
Systemd-free Devuan Linux hits version 1.0.0 - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/22/devuan_1_0_0_released/
======
JdeBP
This is secondary reporting. The actual announcement was posted here as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14171119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14171119)
by Denis Roio xyrself.

